# Middle name for Logan



## mrso

We have decided on the name Logan but we cannot find a middle name that we like. 

My first thought was Logan Melvin Oakley... becasue I will have my c-section on the same day that my husbands grandfather was born. HIs name is Melvin. 

I am open to ANY suggestion.


----------



## Kitty23

aww I really like that you might have his middle name as his grandfathers name :)

These are my suggestions

Logan James
Logan Alexander
Logan Rufus
Logan Thomas
Logan Riley

:) xxx


----------



## Genna

Logan Lee Oakley

Well thats catchy!!!!! :lol:

The idea about the grandfather is rather cute :)


----------



## JessiHD

mrso said:


> We have decided on the name Logan but we cannot find a middle name that we like.
> 
> My first thought was Logan Melvin Oakley... becasue I will have my c-section on the same day that my husbands grandfather was born. HIs name is Melvin.
> 
> I am open to ANY suggestion.

I really like it when a middle name has such family history attached to it. My husband's middle names are Emerson and Alexander after both his grandfathers who died just before he was born. I would try to avoid any O names though, as you don't want his initials to be L.O.O.


----------



## mrso

JessiHD said:


> mrso said:
> 
> 
> We have decided on the name Logan but we cannot find a middle name that we like.
> 
> My first thought was Logan Melvin Oakley... becasue I will have my c-section on the same day that my husbands grandfather was born. HIs name is Melvin.
> 
> I am open to ANY suggestion.
> 
> I really like it when a middle name has such family history attached to it. My husband's middle names are Emerson and Alexander after both his grandfathers who died just before he was born. I would try to avoid any O names though, as you don't want his initials to be L.O.O.Click to expand...

THat is funny.. I was considering Logan Oliver Oakley. Not so much anymore. 

I am also about traditional family names as well. Thanks ladies


----------



## cad2320

i like Taylor for a middle name x


----------



## LogansMama

My son is Logan. His middle name is Shea. It suited us perfectly. My DH is a huge mets fan... and that was the name of the stadium where they played....

My dad teases me that he is named after an airport and a stadium though!


----------



## sarah1989

Logan Melvin Oakley is a different name, but sounds nice as well.

Some other suggestions are:

Logan Kai Oakley
Logan Matthew Oakley
Logan Christopher Oakley
Logan Joshua Oakley
Logan James Oakley
Logan Alexander Oakley
Logan Stuart Oakley


----------



## LogansMama

I second Logan Matthew. That was almost my Logan's middle name... its dh's first name...


----------



## lizardbreath

Logan Daniel goes very good together .


----------



## x-li-x

my son is called logan james, i love it ! and i like the fact i can call him lj for short. x


----------



## purpledahlia

I think Logan alexander, or Logan James, or Logan Matthew...


----------



## surprisebaby

i like the choice Daniel for middle name.


----------



## mrso

My 1st sons name is James Andrew...

So any of those variations are out of the equation. 

Not sure how I feel about Daniel or matthew. Might have to ponder then for a few weeks.


----------



## sma1588

i like....
logan taylor
logan mason


----------



## momandpeanut

I have a Logan George but i like logan daniel to :happydance:


----------



## MUMOF5

Cant give you any suggestions as to middle name as my mind is blank, but I LOVE LOGAN :thumbup:. We should (and was going to call our second son Logan), firstly because we liked it, but secondly it was the surname of the midwife that delivered him, but hubby got final say on the final choice of Logan, Lennon or Sonny. xx


----------



## Cinderella

LOVE Logan Alexander! One of my work colleagues has a 10 month old daughter called Logan Alex and I always thought it was a bit too masculine and would be perfect for a boy!


----------



## jayjay1990

Logan Reese Oakley

Reese means enthusiasm


----------

